# Größe der Steine in der Ufer bzw Pflanzenzone?



## nielsbartels (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Ich möchte am WE die bis zu 70 cm tiefe Uferzone von meinen fertigen Betonschwimmteich 75qm mit Steinen bzw Kies befüllen. Der mit Kies befüllte bereich soll anschließend bepflanzt werden.

Meine Frage ist, welche größe sollen diese Steinchen haben?
Ein Bekannter aus dem Landschaftsbau hat was von Überkorn >30mm erzählt.
Den Pflanzen sei es egal wie groß die Steine sind. Größere würden nicht so schnell ins tiefe abrutschen.

Ich dachte aber ehr an 5mm Seinchen, sieht schöner aus. Diese haben wir auch bei meinen Eltern verwendet. Leider haben hier die Fische alle Pflanzen ausgezupft.

Welche Größe ist zu empfehlen. Oder Muß ich in der Pflanzenzone sogar Kies u Mutterboden einbringen?

Vielen Dank.
Niels


----------



## nielsbartels (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Größe der Steine in der Ufer bzw Pflanzenzone?*

Die Höhe der Schicht soll 10-20cm betragen. Wäre das OK?


----------



## nielsbartels (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Größe der Steine in der Ufer bzw Pflanzenzone?*

Kann mir Jemand mitteilen welche Steingröße in eurem Teich liegen?
Eher kleiner oder eher größer?

Danke Niels


----------



## jochen (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Größe der Steine in der Ufer bzw Pflanzenzone?*

Hi Niels,

lese mal das durch,
evtl. könnte dir das weiterhelfen

bei uns am Teich hab ich Mainsand in einer Größe von 2mm verwendet,
bei Schwimmteichen bin ich jedoch alles andere als ein guter Ansprechpartner.


----------



## günter-w (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Größe der Steine in der Ufer bzw Pflanzenzone?*

Hallo Niels,
Ich verwende für den Uferbereich Sand Körnung 0/2 in ca. 15 bis 20 cm stärke und decke ihn mit einer Kiesschicht 8/16 ca. Kornstärke ab um das aufwirbeln des Sandes beim Baden zu vermeiden. Ich ziehe Sand vor, dort können die Pflanzen besser durch wurzeln und der Lebensraum für die Bakis ist um ein vielfaches höher als bei grobem Kies.


----------



## nielsbartels (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Größe der Steine in der Ufer bzw Pflanzenzone?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Hat mich dazu bewegt bei uns in der Nähe eine Koi Züchter aufzusuchen.
Er meint ich soll auf keinen Fall den gewaschenen Kies aus der Kieskuhle holen.
Einfach den Aushub (Sandbode) wieder einbringen. Damit dieser nicht aufgewirbelt wird kann man die Sandschicht mit einer Lage groben Kies oder Überkorn abdecken.
So werde ich es wohl auch machen.

LG Niels


----------

